# All American Outfitters



## Bttmline (Feb 5, 2008)

Where can a person get a website or phone # for this company. I know ProWorld carries some of them and some other places also carry some of their items. BUT I want to contact them directly, Can anyone help me out.
Bttmline


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi there , I am sure that all american outfitters is a transfer from Dixie outfitters, some of the same designs as dixie but with american flags instead.


----------

